# FREE Petback Tags And Registration Service Worth £49.95



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

You can get FREE pet tags here - YES, I said FREEE

http://www.petsprotected.co.uk/

dave

656


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pet Tags*

Thank you Dave

My dad has registered me.

Oscar


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

First year free, then 49.95 every year after that! Or £14 to get your animal chipped and it lasts for life... I'll stick with chipping my pets. Good offer though as long as your pet isn't pinched and the tag removed...


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Snelly said:


> First year free, then 49.95 every year after that! Or £14 to get your animal chipped and it lasts for life... I'll stick with chipping my pets. Good offer though as long as your pet isn't pinched and the tag removed...


You got it all wrong! Free for the first year and then you ditch it and get another free :lol: Or order 4 and use 1 per year - 

dave

656


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tagging*

Hi Dave

That's the plan - use it and then lose it!

Rapide561


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

But with so many pedigree dogs being stolen to order... a tag on the collar will offer no protection. Not only that, my Ollie goes through tags like no ones business, he runs so fast im sure they get ripped clean off the collar into long grass, never to be seen again!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey, calm it, calm it. we do not want any dog fights thankyou :lol: 

seriously Dave do you mind if I move this to the famously popular pets forum section of MHF. 

stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

artona said:


> Hey, calm it, calm it. we do not want any dog fights thankyou :lol:
> 
> seriously Dave do you mind if I move this to the famously popular pets forum section of MHF.
> 
> stew


Stew

Move away

Dave

656


----------

